# Question on Transferring Colleges



## ShesAKeeper (Dec 16, 2021)

I'm posting this in the hopes that someone has some experience in this area and can give me some advice.  My DD is a keeper and has played for the past 2 seasons at a small NAIA school.  She split time with another keeper and she put up some really strong stats, but she wants to transfer to a larger school with more majors as she's still not sure what she wants to study. Due to the COVID rules last year she still has 3 years of eligibility left.  I have no idea how to help her find a new team (she's open to anything from NAIA up to D1) and the info I've found online provides some of the transfer rules but not much on how to get her name out there and let coaches know that she is looking to transfer (I believe the "transfer portal" is only for D1 athletes).  Thanks for any advice you can provide.


----------



## supercell (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi @ShesAKeeper. No experience, but I came across this page in the past that talks to transferring from NAIA to NCAA and other situations:









						NAIA Transfer Rules | Your Guide to Transferring Colleges
					

Learn how to transfer to and from an NAIA school at each division level. Use this information to create a transfer game plan.




					www.ncsasports.org


----------



## GT45 (Dec 17, 2021)

This is the hardest year to transfer. There are 1000 potential transfers in the portal right now. The Class of 2022 seniors have had the most difficult time with recruiting due to covid allow for an extra year of eligibility (leading to bloated college rosters). So many of the 2022's are still looking.

I am not trying to discourage you. Just being honest. As a goalkeeper, she is unique. She needs to look into schools that need a keeper.  Research rosters. Have her old club coach help her by reaching out to schools if she still has a relationship with him/her.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Dec 18, 2021)

I would think any college would gladly take a 2022 graduating senior who is ready to play, especially for teams in the win now and save my job mode.  I do feel sorry for the freshmen coming in who will likely be redshirted.  

Desirable D1 transfers would be those from major conferences who played lots of minutes OR standouts at lower D1, D2, D3 and NAIA schools.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Dec 18, 2021)

Once your dd enters the portal email potential schools to see if they are looking for a GK.


----------



## ShesAKeeper (Dec 20, 2021)

GT45 said:


> This is the hardest year to transfer. There are 1000 potential transfers in the portal right now. The Class of 2022 seniors have had the most difficult time with recruiting due to covid allow for an extra year of eligibility (leading to bloated college rosters). So many of the 2022's are still looking.
> 
> I am not trying to discourage you. Just being honest. As a goalkeeper, she is unique. She needs to look into schools that need a keeper.  Research rosters. Have her old club coach help her by reaching out to schools if she still has a relationship with him/her.


True, the bad news is lots of players are transferring, but the good news is there are openings on rosters where students are leaving. The main problem is trying to figure out which schools need keepers. Looking at rosters worked preCovid, but now it’s confusing because seniors still have another year of eligibility and many players are choosing to transfer so it‘s impossible to figure out. Is there somewhere that coaches can list what positions they are looking for?


----------



## GT45 (Dec 20, 2021)

ShesAKeeper said:


> True, the bad news is lots of players are transferring, but the good news is there are openings on rosters where students are leaving. The main problem is trying to figure out which schools need keepers. Looking at rosters worked preCovid, but now it’s confusing because seniors still have another year of eligibility and many players are choosing to transfer so it‘s impossible to figure out. Is there somewhere that coaches can list what positions they are looking for?


I am not aware of any such list. She probaly needs to look at schools she would be interested in and start making phone calls, asking if they need a keeper. A no, will make for a quick call and she can move on. A yes, will open up communication. As a transfer, her stats will be one of the primary things they look at initially. Since she has strong stats that will help her get a foot in the door if they need a keeper.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jan 6, 2022)

Enter the transfer portal.


----------

